# Effexor and Grapefruit



## louise1 (Aug 28, 2009)

I've just started taking Effexor and the information insert says to avoid eating grapefruit. It's one of my favourite fruits. Why the warning - what will happen?


----------



## analysisparalysis (Jul 2, 2009)

I hear the two explode upon contact.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

louise1 said:


> I've just started taking Effexor and the information insert says to avoid eating grapefruit. It's one of my favourite fruits. Why the warning - what will happen?


Grapefruit inhibits the activity of a particular enzyme found in the intestine which is responsible for metabolizing many medications including Effexor. When grapefruit is taken concurrently with Effexor, levels of Effexor rise above what they should be at and there is risk of overdose toxicity.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, it's a major danger sign, it sounds strange but stay away from grapefruits and grapefruit juice. As an overall guide, I would just stop gratefruit juice no matter what medication I am on. Try orange or apple instead.


----------

